# Late period - not pregnant



## Blue66 (Dec 8, 2011)

This is the first month that I've not had a menopur cycle for 3 months , my periods are always regular even without fertility treatments , however this month I'm 5 days late and not pregnant . Did anyone find after menopur that they had this problem?  I'm now starting to stress that I've not a period which makes a change !


----------

